# TODAY on RO! Wednesday



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center] Happy April Fool's Day! [/align]

[align=center]Be careful of computer viruses today!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align][align=center] 

Muffin's slave, *BeckyH2O* (long time, no see!) [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center] Groucho's slave, *GingerKid* [/align]

[align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Starlight's slave, *wordstoasong* [/align]

[align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Sandy's Slave *Dwarf lover* (long time, no see!) [/align]

[align=center]*greenbeansrabbitry* (Amber)[/align]

[align=center]Bunny Birthdays![/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday, Marlin![/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday, Cloverbunny![/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Happy Gotcha Day, Wyatt![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center] [/align][align=center]Happy 1/2 Wedding Anniversary Ali! (*JadeIcing*)[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]In Remembrance of Nibbles Who Would have been 10 today. We're thinking of you![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Pandaran is asking about ways to make a rabbit not want to pee in the same spot again. Her Hanna is making a beeline for the wrong spot and she wants her to stop! Have you had success with vinegar or other methods? Come share them here! [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center] [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]These Blogs have New Information!!! [/align]

[align=center] NEW LIFE OF STORM--Storm and Kat share things about monkey life and human life.[/align]

[align=center] Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters!-Becca is thinking one of her buns has Spring Fever! Go see who it is! [/align]

[align=center] Pictures of Tai- penguinsrxcore is wondering if Tai may be blind. Go read about what is going on and give her some input on whether she should house her moose and her brother's guinea pig together.  [/align]

[align=center]Soooska's monkey Burrow 2009-We get a Buttercup update and I'm sure we can talk Susan into even MORE photos  [/align]

[align=center]These Blogs have New Photos!!! [/align]

 


[align=center]Peg's Place-2009--Did you guess which baby left the nest first? Go see which one! Also, Peg shares some stories about some over-eager babies and a mistaken momma! Go see who is a WANTED bunny![/align]

[align=center]  [/align]

[align=center]Cinnabunny-My sister is all caught up with her new Maltese mix puppy, but I managed to catch some Cinnamonkey shots this weekend, too![/align]

[align=center] Diana's Zoo 2009-YukonDaisy is treating us to a plethora of Ookpik and Newt photos in their new digs! Go check out their colorful homes and read about how they're adjusting to close quarters. [/align]

[align=center] [/align]

[align=center]The Welsh Bunnies and family-Bailey and Pebbles are bonded!!! Yay, Mai!!! Go look at the photos and videos of this bonded pair! [/align]

[align=center]Daisy Days-Are you a Dutchie lover? Well this cutie will STEAL YOUR HEART!!! Daisy gives us the cutest looks and even poses for some Easter pictures! [/align]

[align=center] The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters-Check out these adorable nose and whisker shots posted by Rebecca! How well do Fluffy and Monsters share their lettuce? Come find out! [/align]

[align=center] [/align]

[align=center]The Degerfield Bunnies-Have you ever fallen in love with a big pair of ears? What about some lil floppy ears with an endearing glance? These are pictures that will be on my mind for YEARS! Please go see Harvey and Delilah, NOW![/align]

[align=center]  [/align]

[align=center]Luvmyzoocrew's Furries-Fran has picked out the perfect tribute for Sooty to grace her garden. She also gives us a few Belle shots to coo over![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Don't forget to enter the Photo Phile Contest: We Love You, Easter monkey![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Are you smarter than an 8th grader? How about an 8th grader in 1895? Go see if you could pass this test![/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Mom of Joy and Love is trying to spread the word on Anti-Easter bunnies! Go look at her ideas![/align]

[align=center]



 [/align]

[align=center]Do you keep a diary? Ladybug (Anna) wants to know if you record your thoughts. Many of our members journal or blog. Are you one of them?



[/align]

[align=center]What did Susan (SOOOSKA) catch taking cat nap on her neighbor's roof? Well, it wasn't a cat! Go read and look at the photos to find out more![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



RO STAR



[/align]

[align=center]TinysMom  [/align]

[align=center]*First name:* Peg / Peggy (I prefer Peg) - although Art calls me "Margarita" because I always wanted to have a more glamorous name... [/align]

[align=center]*Age Range/Age:* 48 - and proud of it. But tell me...WHEN will I figure out what I want to be when I grow up? (When will I grow up??) [/align]

[align=center] *Special other:* Art aka Arthur aka dh which can stand for dear hubby, darling hubby or drat that hubby (or worse depending upon my mood)... - August 9, 2009 will be our 30th anniversary [/align]

[align=center]*Children?* Twins - Eric & Robin (girl) - 24 years old [/align]

[align=center]*Bunnies?* Too many to list here. I'm probably known the most for Tiny (RIP), Puck (RIP), GingerSpice (RIP), Zeus, Miss Bea, Harry (aka StudMuffin), Harriet, and so many others.... [/align]

[align=center]*Other Pets?* Three dogs - Lady, Millie & Sasha & 2 cats - Sam (Russian Blue) and Ditzy Mitzi (Japanese Bobtail) [/align]

[align=center]*Favorite Hobby(s)* I love to read - my favorite fiction author is Karen Kingsbury (Christian novels) - my other favorite topics are Time Management, Life Management, Life Purpose, etc. I also love to do Bible Study - and then turn around and share it with others and make the Bible come alive for them. [/align]

[align=center]*Line of work?* I work as a merchandiser - which means I go to various stores and display, inventory and manage various product lines... I also have worked (and am going to pick up more work) as a mystery shopper. [/align]

[align=center]*Anything else you would like to tell us? *I'd like to share one of my favorite non-Biblical quotes (yet I feel like it meets up with scripture).[/align]

[align=center]*From George Eliot: *Oh, the comfort, the inexpressible comfort of feeling safe with a person, having neither to weigh thoughts nor measure words, but pouring them all out, just as they are, chaff and grain together, certain that a faithful hand will take and sift them, keep what is worth keeping, and with a breath of kindness blow the rest away. *This is the type of person I try to be. I fail at it so very often....but I keep on trying!*[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Becca is wondering if she should add another moose to the Degerfield Clan...read the story and see what decision you would make![/align]

[align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Would you take this face to the dentist?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Keep Snowy in your thoughts on Wednesday as she visits the doc to get her molar spurs ground down![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center] [/align][align=center]It's been a MONKEY-FULL, MOOSE-FULL day here on Rabbits Online![/align]

[align=center]






[/align]

[align=center]I hope your April Fools Day has been full of fun! [/align]

[align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy

OK, I try to get my news posted at or a bit before midnight so the peeps on the board can read it all day of that day. It was really giving me fits tonight, changing all of my links and literally deleting whole sections of my news! argh! But, here it is...

Please go visit as many links as you can and let people know you're reading!!!

If I missed your post, I'm sorry. Let us know what's going on with YOU!!! Post it here where everyone can see and go visit your threads. 

Love you all dearly!

Time for bed!


----------



## JadeIcing

Every one have a Happy April Fools Day! 

Today is Wyatts 2nd gotcha! 

It is also the half year point for my marriage so today is 3 anda half years married!


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh and Happy Birthday to Amy aka Undergunfire's Marlin! Who turns 2!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Every one have a Happy April Fools Day!
> 
> Today is Wyatts 2nd gotcha!
> 
> It is also the half year point for my marriage so today is 3 anda half years married!



Happy Gotcha Day Wyatt!!!

And happy half-year marriage Ali


----------



## Elf Mommy

The April Fool trick on the forum B U N N Y to monkey is breaking all of my photobucket links for the pictures because they are all in my B U N N Y folder on photobucket.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Now that's bad! I can't believe I missed WYATT'S Gotcha day...of all bunnies. sheesh! Happy Gotcha Day, Wyatt!!! 

Happy Birthday, Marlin!

I'll go look for some photos and add them (when you can see them, HA!) hehe


----------



## mouse_chalk

Maybe you should change the title of your bunny folder to be the rabbit folder?


----------



## mouse_chalk

Also, happy birthday to Bo B Bunny's Cloverbunny!


Oops, that's not going to work lol...


----------



## Becca

Today would of been Nibbles' 10th birthday 

Heres his thread:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45379&forum_id=1&jump_to=611151#p611151


----------



## Becca

Why does it say monkey instead of bunny?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL Clovermonkey!


----------



## tonyshuman

I think my favorite thing is the changing "R A B B I T" to monkey! People are talking about the monkey room, going to monkey-nap people's r a b b i t s. He he!


----------



## mouse_chalk

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I think my favorite thing is the changing "R A B B I T" to monkey! People are talking about the monkey room, going to monkey-nap people's r a b b i t s. He he!


It was b*unny that got changed to monkey! Rabbit was originally changed to moose, but it got changed back. Made for a very funny day!


----------



## sephira

Today is my one year anniversary at my job! Whooohooo!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Congratulations!!! Being a long-term employee is certainly a celebration in this economic era!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> It was b*unny that got changed to monkey! Rabbit was originally changed to moose, but it got changed back. Made for a very funny day!


It didn't get changed back everywhere then, clicking on the links in this post still gives the error "Firefox can't find the server at www.moosesonline.net" LOL.
I wonder what would have happened if there had been such a site, LOL.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL Clovermonkey!


And Bo B Monkey, LOL


----------



## Elf Mommy

ok, the joke completely flummoxed the news today...I was trying to fix it, but it just messed it up more, so I'm leaving it alone...sigh...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> ok, the joke completely flummoxed the news today...just messed it up more, so I'm leaving it alone...sigh...



I thought it was a new style or format in the headlines (like a blog). 

I saw monkey in my posts and went to correct it, then realized it was a April Fools joke. I must of missed the Moose part because I didn't see those.


----------



## Elf Mommy

hehe, well I'm a perfectionist...so I went back and fixed it anyway! I may have missed a few moose or monkeys, though!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> hehe, well I'm a perfectionist...so I went back and fixed it anyway! I may have missed a few moose or monkeys, though!



Yes, you missed the links in this news post :headsmack.

Looks like you got everything else fixed though :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

OH NO I didn't even check it LOL

sigh


----------



## mouse_chalk

I think it's an awesome news thread either way! I love what you did with 'the slaves' birthdays!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Whew! I think I'm done. LOL All the moose links are now rabbit links.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Clover says thank you for mentioning her estimated birthday! She's very happy turning 3 today and having a craisen party with Bo..... it would have been a better party had they been able to serve themselves from the bag! 

Happy days to all celebrating!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Wish Clover a happy (late) Birthday from Hazel and me, too 
She's already lived longer than she would normally have in the wild!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Thanks! Clover had a good birthday and she's just as sassy as ever!


----------

